# Newb Q - trimming 1/16" inch off a 2x4



## raindog308 (Sep 1, 2011)

I built a quick shop table and when I was all done, I found that one of the legs is about 1/16" (maybe 1/32") shorter than the others. Obviously, not good for stability 

What is the best way to trim down the other legs? It's a 2x4 so it's not like I'm going to plane it. I tried sanding with my belt sander and random orbital sander, but at 60 grit it looked like it would take months...perhaps I exaggerate but it was slow going.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

a belt sander and 60 grit wouldn't cut it? you sure its wood? can you take it back off and hit it with the mitre saw?


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'd have been tempted to slice a 1/16" shim off of a spare piece of 2x4 and glue it to the end of the short leg.

Bill


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

raindog308 said:


> It's a 2x4 so it's not like I'm going to plane it. .


why not?...a low angle block plane will rip it right off
come to think of it a rasp might work


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

lawrence said:


> a belt sander and 60 grit wouldn't cut it? you sure its wood? can you take it back off and hit it with the mitre saw?


Lmao are you sure it's wood. Rain dog how did you cut the legs in the first place?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

dodgeboy77 said:


> I'd have been tempted to slice a 1/16" shim off of a spare piece of 2x4 and glue it to the end of the short leg.
> 
> Bill


Your kidding right?


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

ok one more...drill and sink a lag bolt into the short one leaving it the right amount proud...that is just a quicky fix if you dont care what it looks like.....ok Im done now....lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

lawrence said:


> ok one more...drill and sink a lag bolt into the short one leaving it the right amount proud...that is just a quicky fix if you dont care what it looks like.....ok Im done now....lol


Now you've done it. Lol


----------



## raindog308 (Sep 1, 2011)

D'oh, I said belt sander when actually I was referring to a "shake like crazy" square sander I have. It's a black and decker and takes sheets - not a belt sander. 

I guess I need to invest in a belt sander.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

dodgeboy77 said:


> I'd have been tempted to slice a 1/16" shim off of a spare piece of 2x4 and glue it to the end of the short leg. Bill


Exactly



Dominick said:


> Your kidding right?


It's easier to shim the short one than acccuartly cut 1/16" off the other 3...no kidding!




lawrence said:


> ok one more...drill and sink a lag bolt into the short one leaving it the right amount proud...that is just a quicky fix if you dont care what it looks like.....ok Im done now....lol


Good variation on the add a shim idea...make them all adjustable!

Question: How do you know it's a short leg.... by measuring? 
Does it sit level on a flat surface like a table saw top? or granite counter top? Unless the floor is totally level...it won't be... then just slip a thin wedge or shim under it and walk away.....:thumbsup:
It's the same trick I use at restaurants where the tables wobble and most do. I carry wedges in with me and have left them at the restaurant. Nothing worse than spilling your drinks and looking drunk before you actually are.....:blink: bill


----------



## Ycreek (Dec 8, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> Question: How do you know it's a short leg.... by measuring?
> Does it sit level on a flat surface like a table saw top? or granite counter top? Unless the floor is totally level...it won't be... then just slip a thin wedge or shim under it and walk away.....:thumbsup:
> It's the same trick I use at restaurants where the tables wobble and most do. I carry wedges in with me and have left them at the restaurant. Nothing worse than spilling your drinks and looking drunk before you actually are.....:blink: bill


Nice


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> I carry wedges in with me and have left them at the restaurant. Nothing worse than spilling your drinks and looking drunk before you actually are.....:blink: bill


That's a pretty good idea. When you plan to go out to eat, is it part of you're getting ready to hand pick some shims. Like you shower, shave, get your hair all pretty, and get dressed. Then before you go out, you locate your keys, cellphone, gun, map on how to get home, and then go to the shim pile for some pickins'. 

I'm just wondering how you do that. Is it a bag-o-shims, like an old time burlap bag that you use one of those wire twisties for the top, and just palm the bag? Or, do you have some belt clip to allow easy access while seated to slip your hand in and inconspicuously grab a shim or two.

Depending on the shim you use, what do you start with. Are they just cedar shakes, like the ones that are bulk packed at the home center? Those are about 6"-8" wide and maybe 10"-12" long. Those would serve you well, as they would give a wider area of support. You might though, get some second or third looks from the patrons and management if you carry those in under your arm, as I can't think of a good way to conceal them. 

Wait...there is a way. You could tie them together and bandolier them around your neck, like* Pancho Villa*, and carry them on your back. In any case, you certainly have solved the never ending problem of wobbly restaurant tables.:yes:












 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

lawrence said:


> a belt sander and 60 grit wouldn't cut it? you sure its wood? can you take it back off and hit it with the mitre saw?


I agree. A belt sander with 60 grit should remove more than you want in seconds.

Your big problem with having one leg short is getting the other three legs exactly the same length.

If you have not already done something, I would cut a 1/16 inch "slab" or use a piece of felt, or anything that is very close the 1/16" and add it to the offending leg.


George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

lawrence said:


> ok one more...drill and sink a lag bolt into the short one leaving it the right amount proud...that is just a quicky fix if you dont care what it looks like.....ok Im done now....lol


You may be laughing, but that is an excellent idea.

George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> That's a pretty good idea. When you plan to go out to eat, is it part of you're getting ready to hand pick some shims. Like you shower, shave, get your hair all pretty, and get dressed. Then before you go out, you locate your keys, cellphone, gun, map on how to get home, and then go to the shim pile for some pickins'.
> 
> I'm just wondering how you do that. Is it a bag-o-shims, like an old time burlap bag that you use one of those wire twisties for the top, and just palm the bag? Or, do you have some belt clip to allow easy access while seated to slip your hand in and inconspicuously grab a shim or two.
> 
> ...


Shame on you. It is too early in the morning for me to laugh that hard.

George


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I would cut a straight edge/spacer to guide my circular saw, out of 1/4 or 1/2" ply.
Make it long enough for 1 end to sit against the underside of the top, and clamp it on, and make the cut.

I would make it long enough to take a 1/16" off the shortest leg, as well as the 3 long ones.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

1/16 this is way to much thinking :laughing: why don't he stick sandpaper on flat level surface, set table on top so all 4 legs touch paper, then move table back & forth a few times till its flat. This is getting way out of line. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

I would have shimmed it.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Shop table wobbly, not stable? Apparently you don't have enough junk piled on it yet. Give it time, it'll fix itself. Mine do. :laughing:

A dab of glue on a shim and trim it off. You'll be the only one that ever knows. Unless someone looks under there.:blink:


----------



## raindog308 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sixty five bucks later, a 50-grit belt sander fixed my problem...or at least got it close enough


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Glad you solved your problem and got a new tool to boot!

Now you just need a perfectly flat floor for it! Have shims handy!


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> Shame on you. It is too early in the morning for me to laugh that hard.
> 
> George


 
But it was damn funny though, damn funny. :laughing::laughing::laughing:
(still laughing now) :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BradB (Jun 9, 2010)

Just keep trimming a bit off each leg till you have a rustic coffee table:icon_smile:


----------

